# New AGR Member



## Bob Dylan (Jun 14, 2009)

Being new to this forum, I made rservations for a July trip on TE/SSL/CS/EB/CONO/SSL, have paid

but tickets not printed yet> I joined AGR after this, have a member #,understand the checks in the mail part etc.

but can I get credit for the trip I have booked for July????Would this be done through AGR or AMTRAK?????


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2009)

You will get credit from AGR *AFTER* you take the trips and the tickets are collected and scanned by Amtrak showing that the trip(s) were taken. Since your trip is say July 13 @ 2:47 PM, you could still cancel your coach tickets on July 13 @ 2:46 PM! So they must wait until they know the tickets have been used before they can give you credit.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Being new to this forum, I made rservations for a July trip on TE/SSL/CS/EB/CONO/SSL, have paidbut tickets not printed yet> I joined AGR after this, have a member #,understand the checks in the mail part etc.
> 
> but can I get credit for the trip I have booked for July????Would this be done through AGR or AMTRAK?????


Call Amtrak (not AGR) with your reservation number. Ask them to add your new AGR number to the record. That will do the trick. When you take the trip, your points should credit automatically.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> You will get credit from AGR *AFTER* you take the trips and the tickets are collected and scanned by Amtrak showing that the trip(s) were taken. Since your trip is say July 13 @ 2:47 PM, you could still cancel your coach tickets on July 13 @ 2:46 PM! So they must wait until they know the tickets have been used before they can give you credit.


I think the OP wanted to ensure that points would be earned for a reservation booked prior to joining AGR but not yet taken.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> I think the OP wanted to ensure that points would be earned for a reservation booked prior to joining AGR but not yet taken.


Sorry, I think you're right. Do as Bill suggested, call Amtrak and attach your AGR number to your reservation!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info?will do!!!!Might add that the amtrak Chase AGR card is for "New Customers only,

when I called they wouldnt transfer my VIsa or MC which are with Chase and have been fro years so no

bonus 5,000 points!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 14, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks for the info?will do!!!!Might add that the amtrak Chase AGR card is for "New Customers only,when I called they wouldnt transfer my VIsa or MC which are with Chase and have been fro years so no
> 
> bonus 5,000 points!!!!!! :lol:


Perhaps that is true if you want to transfer your account from another Chase card to the Amtrak card (closing the old account), but that is not the case if you open the AGR card as a new account while keeping your existing Chase card as is. I just succumbed to the lure of a targeted 16,000 point bonus and opened the AGR card. There were no issues even though I already have a United Mileage Plus card through Chase. 16,000 points for free was just too tempting.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 14, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info?will do!!!!Might add that the amtrak Chase AGR card is for "New Customers only,when I called they wouldnt transfer my VIsa or MC which are with Chase and have been fro years so no
> ...


But I don't think it's targeted! Try THIS LINK!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 14, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I just succumbed to the lure of a targeted 16,000 point bonus and opened the AGR card. There were no issues even though I already have a United Mileage Plus card through Chase. 16,000 points for free was just too tempting.
> ...


That is a point of some discussion. You will note that the application page that loads has no mention of the points bonus. So, it's possible that everyone who applies through that page gets 16k, or it's possible that only applicants with AGR numbers in the target group get 16k and if you apply and have a number not in the group you get 5k. Over at Flyertalk there are no reports to date of someone not in the target group trying the back door to the 16k bonus, so what actually happens is not known.


----------

